# NSFW Discord -- fall into The Yiff Pit



## Open_Mind (Jul 27, 2018)

Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and.... 

We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.

Reply for a link!  We look forward to greeting you at the castle gate.
*óÓÒò*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

When in doubt, poke the wolf dude with a headset.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 29, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 29, 2018)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 29, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Sure, why not.


No problem... sending link by DM!


----------



## uraprobe (Sep 5, 2018)

hit me with it... not literally


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 5, 2018)

uraprobe said:


> hit me with it... not literally


No problem... sending by DM
(Only pets no hitting... Lol)


----------



## Agent-Ink (Sep 18, 2018)

May I join?


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 18, 2018)

@Agent-Ink , would be glad to see you there.  Sending link by PM!


----------



## arfienel (Sep 27, 2018)

yes plz


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello @arfienel ! 

Will send you a link in a few moments.

óÓÒò


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 27, 2018)

wat is that all about.... you peeked my interests


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 27, 2018)

Invite inbound!


----------



## chgofurrybttm (Oct 1, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and....
> 
> We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.
> 
> ...


Hey there would love an invite if possible!


----------



## Alv (Oct 1, 2018)

What is this? o:


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 2, 2018)

@chgofurrybttm and @Alv , will send link by DM.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 9, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Shica (Oct 18, 2018)

All yours :3


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 18, 2018)

@Shica , thank you for your interest!

Will send link by DM. See you in the Pit!


----------



## UnseenZephyr (Oct 18, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and....
> 
> We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.
> 
> ...


Sure! Why not? I’m new to this platform and the fandom!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello @UnseenZephyr, thank you for your interest. I will send link by PM.

Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2018)

Giving a bump for this awsome server


----------



## T3cH R33zA (Nov 16, 2018)

Would like an invite


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2018)

T3cH R33zA said:


> Would like an invite


>13
>Wants an invite to an 18+ only server

Yeah, no.


----------



## T3cH R33zA (Nov 16, 2018)

I’m not 13 I’m 21


----------



## Gibbler (Nov 22, 2018)

heya, i'd like to join


----------



## Hakari667 (Nov 26, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and....
> 
> We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.
> 
> ...


 May i please join as well?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 26, 2018)

Link me nerds


----------



## Devil_Burr (Dec 17, 2018)

Oi. Lemme in!


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 20, 2018)

@Devil_Burr , @Mikazuki Marazhu , @Hakari667 , @Gibbler 

I apologize for slow reply, was away for some time. I will send your invites by DM!  Welcome to the Yiff Pit.


----------



## Jrock5000 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yo I'm brand new to this whole thing and Am interested in exploring the more sexual side, can I get that invite?


----------



## fourur (Dec 26, 2018)

hey, i want to discovert this, any chance to have a link ?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2018)

Like I say to my bartender.
Hit me, and make me keep all that happens here stay at the bar.


----------



## fourur (Dec 26, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Like I say to my bartender.
> Hit me, and make me keep all that happens here stay at the bar.



that pretty ghey XD


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2018)

fourur said:


> that pretty ghey XD


I am pretty gay though.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 26, 2018)

msy i join the pitt of debauchery?


----------



## Julen (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 27, 2018)

i accept my title


----------



## fourur (Dec 27, 2018)

cross meh plz


----------



## someone_2isback (Dec 29, 2018)

yo is it active?


----------



## fourur (Dec 30, 2018)

idk, I'm still waiting for open mind to send the link


----------



## MadAsh55 (Dec 30, 2018)

<------hardcore fujoshi
plz hit me up with that yiffness..........oh gawd I hope there is BL


----------



## Grizlen Sho (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm curious, shoot me a PM plz


----------



## Vassoline (Jan 6, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and....
> 
> We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.
> 
> ...


Yes plz


----------



## Thatoneyiffer1644 (Jan 21, 2019)

I would love to join the server...if I'm allowed of course


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 21, 2019)

huh, why not! drag me in you filthsters


----------



## Synomance (Mar 29, 2019)

I think i somehow got banned without any message or anything, I just logged in and the server wasn't in my list anymore. Could someone contact The Discord's staff and ask about me?
Sainomance#9544


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

yo can i get in this server?


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 29, 2019)

Syndrake said:


> I think i somehow got banned without any message or anything, I just logged in and the server wasn't in my list anymore. Could someone contact The Discord's staff and ask about me?
> Sainomance#9544



They are kicking everyone who can not or do not want to prove their legal age (by sending them photo of your Date of Birth), protecting themselves from possible underage people. Pretty... contested decision, but server administrations has their rights to do whatever they want. 
Actually there were a couple of announces like two or three before, so if you somehow missed them, then you simply were removed from the server.


----------



## Synomance (Mar 29, 2019)

Well crap, i liked that server, plenty of nice people


----------



## Synomance (Mar 29, 2019)

Diana Hollyfur said:


> They are kicking everyone who can not or do not want to prove their legal age (by sending them photo of your Date of Birth), protecting themselves from possible underage people. Pretty... contested decision, but server administrations has their rights to do whatever they want.
> Actually there were a couple of announces like two or three before, so if you somehow missed them, then you simply were removed from the server.


 Is there a way i can contact the staff there?


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 29, 2019)

Syndrake said:


> Is there a way i can contact the staff there?



No idea, since I didn't have any of the stuff there in my Discord friend list, but you can try to contact them via PM on the forum (as far as know Anon Raccoon is the "representative" on the forum, check the topic link below) or write something in their thread here: forums.furaffinity.net: NSFW discord server inviting new members


----------



## Lusifee (Mar 30, 2019)

I was actually told that the server has been deleted for various reasons by Nonny.


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 30, 2019)

Diana Hollyfur said:


> They are kicking everyone who can not or do not want to prove their legal age (by sending them photo of your Date of Birth), protecting themselves from possible underage people. Pretty... contested decision, but server administrations has their rights to do whatever they want.
> Actually there were a couple of announces like two or three before, so if you somehow missed them, then you simply were removed from the server.


I literally proved it yesterday and the staff member even said I'm verified, yet I was removed WTF.


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 30, 2019)

Lusifee said:


> I was actually told that the server has been deleted for various reasons by Nonny.


It was? Yesterday it was up just fine


----------



## Lusifee (Mar 30, 2019)

. Mate397 said:


> It was? Yesterday it was up just fine


I talked to Nonny himself a little while ago tonight and was told that.


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 30, 2019)

Lusifee said:


> I talked to Nonny himself a little while ago tonight and was told that.


Huh, then why was the whole hassle about getting people verified if it just gets removed the same day the deadline is?


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 30, 2019)

megamindyeet said:


> So what you are all saying is that those who did not verify would be banned? What if someone does not have a phone or a camera?


I verified myself that's the thing, staff member confirmed it.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, after speaking with some people I know from there - yes, server was deleted by its owner. Some people have intentions to rebuild it, but I have no idea will they do it, when and will be that public server. If yes - then you may see the announce on the forum, so stay tuned.


----------



## fourur (Mar 30, 2019)

yo any news?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

Once you've created a discord server, if you fail to make people prove their ages before they're invited, then you have an environment where adults can identify children who wanted to access NSFW content. 
Which has some very serious implications, and I don't think discord has really thought through how they're going to prevent their platform being used for grooming like that.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Once you've created a discord server, if you fail to make people prove their ages before they're invited, then you have an environment where adults can identify children who wanted to access NSFW content.
> Which has some very serious implications, and I don't think discord has really thought through how they're going to prevent their platform being used for grooming like that.



Deletion of this server was unrelated with age verification and there were no any problems in that field as far as I know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

Diana Hollyfur said:


> Deletion of this server was unrelated with age verification and there were no any problems in that field as far as I know.



Well, you wouldn't be able to know- which is one of discord's problems. Adults could use NSFW discord servers to identify children who will be receptive to grooming for example, and because this would be happening in private, the server admins wouldn't know about it.


----------



## fourur (Mar 30, 2019)

aww better deleting this thread too so


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 2, 2019)

I dont know what happened. Was it deleted or did they mass kick people?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 3, 2019)

This has been an interesting read...



Fallowfox said:


> Once you've created a discord server, if you fail to make people prove their ages before they're invited, then you have an environment where adults can identify children who wanted to access NSFW content.
> Which has some very serious implications, and I don't think discord has really thought through how they're going to prevent their platform being used for grooming like that.


Usually as a server owner/admin there is little to nothing you can do.
Since most grooming is done in private and the children NEVER say anything about it.

In discord's defense, I don't think there's much they can do unless they decide to take away out privacy and monitor chats, since they did ideally have it set up to be 13 or older in their ToS.
Children don't seem to be at all calling out this issue, and if THEY don't call it out, then WE won't know it's happening or by who.

I am not shifting blames, everyone gets a fair share of blame, but there is so much one can do without reaching a point of sacrificing everyone's security.



Diana Hollyfur said:


> Deletion of this server was unrelated with age verification and there were no any problems in that field as far as I know.


Does thou happen to know what happened, out of curiosity... My lurking demands to know that I come out of it.



Moar Krabs said:


> I dont know what happened. Was it deleted or did they mass kick people?


Based on what Diana said, it was a deletion of the server.
I'm curious if it'll come back, mainly because although I was not apart of it, I'm just here for the show.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> This has been an interesting read...
> 
> 
> Usually as a server owner/admin there is little to nothing you can do.
> ...



On discord there isn't an automatic option to report users to the staff; you have to...
-go into your settings
-enable the developer mode so that you can see serial codes
-copy and paste 4 different serial codes
-send those serial codes to discord staff_ in an email_. 

I think Discord deliberately makes it hard to send reports, because they're too lazy to deal with them. If they made their report system easier to use- easy enough so that a 13 year old would actually be able to use it- they might have a better chance of finding bad actors on their platform.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> On discord there isn't an automatic option to report users to the staff; you have to...
> -go into your settings
> -enable the developer mode so that you can see serial codes
> -copy and paste 4 different serial codes
> ...


I meant that them report it as in report it to the admin/mods of the server.
Because I'm sure they should've been taught "If someone does anything you don't want to do, tell an adult you trust" or someone you can trust, which would be an admin/mod, unless THEY are the ones then that would be a problem.

But yes, I do not get why Discord makes it so stupidly hard to report, especially since my suggestion would only get them banned/kicked from the server, not banned from the platform itself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I meant that them report it as in report it to the admin/mods of the server.
> Because I'm sure they should've been taught "If someone does anything you don't want to do, tell an adult you trust" or someone you can trust, which would be an admin/mod, unless THEY are the ones then that would be a problem.
> 
> But yes, I do not get why Discord makes it so stupidly hard to report, especially since my suggestion would only get them banned/kicked from the server, not banned from the platform itself.



On that subject, an old forum I used to use had a 21 year old admin who 'dated' a 13 year old girl over the internet and made her a moderator so that she could delete any posts from people telling her that it wasn't acceptable.


----------



## ChicagoFurN3wb (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello! Can I get the link?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Apr 5, 2019)

ChicagoFurN3wb said:


> Hello! Can I get the link?


The server got deleted


----------



## Khuineko (Apr 23, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and....
> 
> We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.
> 
> ...



What's the worst that could happen :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 22, 2019)

I have never thought I would strafe here again but if I'm here.

I was a veteran of the Yiff Pit since September 2018. I have left it around a month ago.

I have joined the server when it was unorganised but nice mess, I left the server when it turned into unorganised circlejerk. Few mods were even discriminating me on every occasion. Posting rp ads is also pointless, I have never found a single rp partner this way over there.

So if you are looking for an e/rp server?
Just take anything else.


----------



## Vexovoid (Jun 9, 2019)

Julen said:


>


Ave!

It would appear that this hive of filth has collapsed under the weight of its own degeneracy, as such i shall not have to ask for a link in order to...uh, ascertain whether the denizens of this "yiff pit" were fit to be assimilated into the ranks of the Legion.

<_<

>_>


----------



## Patrick7767 (Jun 26, 2019)

Open_Mind said:


> Come and stay awhile. Or stay awhile and....
> 
> We are a fully NSFW server (18+ only) focused on fun and helping you explore your wildest furry fantasy. Our experienced and vigilant admins and moderators insure a comfortable, intimate setting. Offering dozens of short- and long-term roleplay channels, art (of course!) and a special, "_Extreme_" section for those seeking to explore the darkest edges of their fantasy.
> 
> ...




Id really like a link....
Can't wait to see..


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

just roleplay or is there content share or general chat?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 22, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> just roleplay or is there content share or general chat?





Ceanne said:


> May I join? OwO



I am afraid that the place is dead for around a year and server was terminated. Do not worry about it though, it was not a good place anyway. You can find something better just by using Google.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2020)

I envision this is what the yiff pit looks like.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 22, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> place is dead for around a year and server was terminated. Do not worry about it though, it was not a good place anyway. You can find something better just by using Google.


How am I not surprised?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 22, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> How am I not surprised?


Im surprised that you haven't learned before <.<


----------

